# H20-100: 0x4104 - Issues / Discussion



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

HR20-100: 0x4104
Release began 12/17/08.

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=147776

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> HR20-100: 0x4104
> Release began 12/17/08.
> 
> Release notes:
> ...


I take it that you mean H20-100? (not HR20-100)......

Anyway, my H20-100 FW is: 0x407A date 7/1/08

How do I get this latest update? I tried the red reset button, but the same FW.

(btw, my HR20-100 did update to the latest after using the red reset button this AM!)


----------



## joe221 (Oct 18, 2007)

The first thing I noticed with today's update is 1080P now works for me. I'll also post in the other thread.


----------



## bamavaman (Jul 22, 2008)

Been waiting to see if H20-100 will get AM-21 support/connectivity - any idea if this was included?


----------



## spiderman865 (Apr 12, 2007)

bamavaman said:


> Been waiting to see if H20-100 will get AM-21 support/connectivity - any idea if this was included?


Why would you need it? The H20-100 has a built in OTA tuner.


----------



## bamavaman (Jul 22, 2008)

spiderman865 said:


> Why would you need it? The H20-100 has a built in OTA tuner.


Sorry,
I miss-read the posted subject - Need AM-21 support for H21-100.

Mike


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

joe221 said:


> The first thing I noticed with today's update is 1080P now works for me. I'll also post in the other thread.


1080P?? Ok... I'm curious... Could you explain this in more detail...


----------



## joe221 (Oct 18, 2007)

SledDog said:


> 1080P?? Ok... I'm curious... Could you explain this in more detail...


You don't follow the "cutting edge" thread? It didn't work for me previous to this update, now it does.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

joe221 said:


> You don't follow the "cutting edge" thread? It didn't work for me previous to this update, now it does.


Which thread??

Only saw a couple, and neither was for the H20-100.


----------



## joe221 (Oct 18, 2007)

sdirv said:


> Which thread??
> 
> Only saw a couple, and neither was for the H20-100.


My bad, I misread the thread title. I have the HR-20
:eek2:


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

Yes I am a CE'er. I had a feeling you mis-read which receiver this release was for.... Remember... CE stuff stays in the CE area....


----------



## StuartMW (Dec 29, 2007)

I've noticed that the program search feature is way slower with 0x4104. Sometimes it'll take several key presses on the remote (yes the remote is transmitting--I can see the blue LED on the receiver blink) for it to start. Once started (picture goes dim) it can take quite a while. The feature was much quicker in the previous firmware.


----------



## lakaw (Jul 23, 2007)

My H20-100 is still on 0x407A, but all of a sudden the channel up & down are no longer working. manual input of the channel works, but weird. This is the first issue I've had with this receiver. I wonder when the NR will be complete?
p.s. I've done a RBR with no change. maybe I'll try unplugging it ...


----------



## bagdropper (Sep 24, 2007)

It appears mine may be having issues also - overnight last night (when new downloads tend to occur for me), something happened to where the receiver is now rifling through the channels, like someone is pressing the channel up button continuously - tried unplugging, forced software download, reset...doesn't fix it. I then tried to manually enter in a channel, and the receiver's output stops completely - no picture whatsoever...its on, non-responsive.

When I reset, it would give me the blue welcome screen, and once it passed that, nothing at all.

I left it unplugged and came to work. This is a replacement refurbished H20-100 I got in replacement for my H20-600. If this receiver needs replacing, they'd damn well better give me a replacement free of charge or I will be one ticked off hombre.


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

OK ... still on 0x407a from 07/01/2008 .... any idea when these NR will actually occur???

SF Bay Area

I'm hoping this next release fixes the slooooow channel switching...


----------



## lakaw (Jul 23, 2007)

lakaw said:


> My H20-100 is still on 0x407A, but all of a sudden the channel up & down are no longer working. manual input of the channel works, but weird. This is the first issue I've had with this receiver. I wonder when the NR will be complete?
> p.s. I've done a RBR with no change. maybe I'll try unplugging it ...


Just to update...

My favorite channel list I created was blank, but still set as default. So channel +/- would not work, but inputting the channel # did. I re-did my favorites and now all is well. 

Still no NR though...

...and my H20-100 seems to change channels faster than my HR20-100 or HR20-700...


----------



## StuartMW (Dec 29, 2007)

lakaw said:


> Still no NR though...


Why don't you just force the update (just as for a CE only anytime) as I did?

If you don't know how read this.


----------



## Caddo-Miller (May 17, 2007)

I am also still on 0x407a from 07/09/2008 .... any idea when this NR will actually occur???

I attempted the "Steps in Forcing a Download" per the following instructions...
1. Restart your receiver. Using the remote control, select Menu -> Parental, Fav's & Setup -> System Setup -> Reset -> Restart Recorder.
2. Press the DASH (-) key to confirm. 
3. When the reset process starts, the blue LEDs on the front of the receiver will turn off. 
4. Once the LEDs on the front of the receiver come back on OR the first blue screen is displayed, whichever occurs first, enter this special code from your remote control: 0 2 4 6 8. 
Press the keys deliberately, allowing about 1/2 second per press. Do not hold the keys down. Make sure that you press ONLY the 5 numbers, one at a time, and nothing else. Enter the code once per reboot. After a few more seconds, you should see a screen indicating that the 10-20 minute download cycle has started.

However, after the blue LED lights for POWER and RESOLUTION appear and then entering the special "02468" code, nothing else occurs, even after waiting for up to 5 minutes. I verified the remote is set on IR and the TV Input slide is set to DirecTV.

Would anyone have any thoughts on what I might be doing incorrectly?


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

Try waiting for the first blue splash screen to come up. The LED may come on before the splash screen and the receiver may not be "ready" to accept remote control inputs.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

If you are not on the "to update" list (which D* decides), then you can "02468" until you are blue in the face and it will not make a difference.

I have not yet recieved the update either, and if it was like the previous update, it took over 4 weeks before I got it.


----------



## nerbe (Oct 22, 2007)

I am also still on 0x407a from 07/09/2008. I have forced downloads for my HR20-100 successfully but the sequence has not worked for my H20-100 (I have tried 4 times). Has anyone successfully forced a download for this unit?


----------



## StuartMW (Dec 29, 2007)

> Has anyone successfully forced a download for this unit?

Yes, me just as I said above.

BTW my unit showed "Future Upgrade:" as "None" before the manual update. Also, after loading 0x4104 the update date/time did not change and is for the last NR (07/08/2008).


----------



## sstv (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi All
I just downloaded 0-4104 to a H20-100 using the 02468 in Dallas.
Followed Earls directions per above.

SSTV


----------



## R8ders2K (Sep 11, 2006)

FWIW, I received two refurbished H20-100s to replace my 600s and just updated both of them to x4104 via the 02468 method...


----------



## piratefan2 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm pretty new here, so please be kind.

I just got a new H20-100 on Wednesday. It was working great. At one point, a menu popped-up and told me that a software update was available. I downloaded it and it installed/rebooted.

The new UI looks great, but now all of my OTA channels says REGULAR SCHEDULE in the guide. Before the update, these channels were showing the proper guide information. Can this be fixed?

I don't know how to check to see if this is the update that I received, but I assume it is. How do I check?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

piratefan2 said:


> I'm pretty new here, so please be kind.
> 
> I just got a new H20-100 on Wednesday. It was working great. At one point, a menu popped-up and told me that a software update was available. I downloaded it and it installed/rebooted.
> 
> ...


Yor OTA Guide info may take a few hours to update itself


----------



## JJJBBB (May 26, 2007)

It will not be fixed except for ota channels delivered by DirecTV. Any off your antenna which are not carried by DirecTV will not have guide data as DirecTV no longer allows those channels to use their own data to fill the guide. This went away many many ce's ago. And has annoyed me ever since. For instance, in Buffalo we get many OTA's from Canada and the guide in the H20-100 used to load this data via the channels own data stream but DirecTV decided to ditch this and the Canadian channels no longer show program data.


----------



## piratefan2 (Feb 6, 2008)

DirecTV just started offering my local channels in HD on Tuesday, but I haven't ordered them. If I do so, will I be able to see the guide info for my OTA's. Or will I only see guide data for the local HD's from DirecTV?


----------



## JJJBBB (May 26, 2007)

piratefan2 said:


> DirecTV just started offering my local channels in HD on Tuesday, but I haven't ordered them. If I do so, will I be able to see the guide info for my OTA's. Or will I only see guide data for the local HD's from DirecTV?


Only guide data for the local HD's from DirecTV. All other OTA's will have NO guide data.


----------



## piratefan2 (Feb 6, 2008)

That's ridiculous on DirecTV's part. Why would they sell a receiver with OTA capability and then block those channels from the guide?


----------



## JJJBBB (May 26, 2007)

piratefan2 said:


> That's ridiculous on DirecTV's part. Why would they sell a receiver with OTA capability and then block those channels from the guide?


I don't know why they took the H20-100's ability to do this away. It still makes me pissed to this day. It used to be great having all the data now I just browse to see what is on those channels as complaining got nowhere.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

The ONE thing that should have been easy to do, would be to update the XM/Sirius screen saver to that of the HR's (i.e., traveling box with info on it).

I never fail to be underwhelmed by programmer types. Hope they got their lump of coal this xmas.


----------



## piratefan2 (Feb 6, 2008)

JJJBBB said:


> I don't know why they took the H20-100's ability to do this away. It still makes me pissed to this day. It used to be great having all the data now I just browse to see what is on those channels as complaining got nowhere.


I re-scanned for OTA channels yesterday. So far, all of the guide data is back.


----------



## ballen2221 (Jul 7, 2007)

piratefan2 said:


> I re-scanned for OTA channels yesterday. So far, all of the guide data is back.


I received the update last night I guess, and so far all is well, including all the OTA channels showing properly in the guide.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

ballen2221 said:


> I received the update last night I guess, and so far all is well, including all the OTA channels showing properly in the guide.


Both of boxes updated overnight
Box 1 Family room:ALL GOOD
Box 2 Master Bedroom (the Primary box on the account)BAD
Defaulted to channel 200 no other stations came in,Signal strength good on all sats 95+.Did RBR and nothing,Refreshed online 10 minutes later still on channel 200,Unplugged the box for 5 minutes then after reboot my D* locals and ota *Gonzo* So as a last resort i did a reset everything waited and waited and finally all my programming came back including my locals


----------



## capecodsooner (Jan 20, 2007)

Concur on lack of screen saver:nono2:

It was the first thing I checked when the reciever came back up after the download......just happened to be watching a 3:13 a.m today when it came down.

While the select button does now allow tuning to an entered channel number it still "dings" making the error sound....but it does tune to the channel.

Does no one check the work of the programmers?????

WTF


----------



## kramer (Jun 6, 2007)

Sorry if this has been answered but finally got to my kids play room because they could not change the channels. First thought the kids did something but reset remote did a RBR and power unplug but the remote still does not work with channel up or down, it looks like it brings up the info screen. Even tried a different remote and had the same problem and also on current NR so not sure what to do.


----------



## lakaw (Jul 23, 2007)

kramer said:


> Sorry if this has been answered but finally got to my kids play room because they could not change the channels. First thought the kids did something but reset remote did a RBR and power unplug but the remote still does not work with channel up or down, it looks like it brings up the info screen. Even tried a different remote and had the same problem and also on current NR so not sure what to do.


Check your Channel list. When this happened to me, my list was blank. So channel up / down would not work, but a manual entry of a channel would.


----------



## kramer (Jun 6, 2007)

lakaw said:


> Check your Channel list. When this happened to me, my list was blank. So channel up / down would not work, but a manual entry of a channel would.


Thank you that was it!


----------



## eilloc (May 17, 2007)

Just received a refurbed H20-100 to replace a fried H20-600. The software updated itself to 0x4104 while I was in the setup process. Two questions--the volume control is really slow and requires repeated key presses to raise or lower the volume; in my H20-600 I could just hold the button down and it would raise or lower accordingly. And, the rf doesn't seem to work on the new remote though I kept the rf antenna from the old unit and tried programming it. Any ideas on how to get the remote to work in rf mode (it's an rc64)?


----------



## Dknow (Oct 11, 2006)

If your tv is a samsung try reprogramming the remote with code 10702.


----------

